
Ask HN: Sales email from anonymous website visitor - bthomas
Twice in the last week, I&#x27;ve gotten a sales email from a saas startup shortly after visiting their public site. One was a YC company and the link was from here.<p>Are they perhaps using a service that offers unique emails for anonymous website visitors, from third party cookies?
======
slucha
There is services like [https://salesinfo.io](https://salesinfo.io) that
identify website visitors (company contact info) if they are on a company
network usually based on their ip adress (no cookies to my knowledge). But how
they got to your email adress and direct contact is interesting. Would you be
able to share the site you visited?

